
Check out my Brainfuck interpreting engine - NickResh777
https://github.com/nikolayresh/Brainfuck-Runner
======
fjfaase
The code looks rather verbose. I personally, would never have thought about
introducing an enum like BfCommand. The quality of code is not always improved
by introducing more abstractions in the form of dedicated enums and classes.

Have you thought about introducing some optimizations for common constructs? I
did some work on this my online version. Look at the source of the HTML page
[https://www.iwriteiam.nl/Ha_bf_online.html](https://www.iwriteiam.nl/Ha_bf_online.html)

